# Computer Case Modification



## Koroshiya (Oct 26, 2006)

I have what seems like a tricky task: change the blue lighting in the front of my case to red...









It's a Raidmax Sagitta mid-tower, standard black.

My main dilemma is, Raidmax's e-mail doesn't seem to be working. So, I can't get the info I need to remove the plating and replace the appropriate bulbs. And I haven't the foggiest clue where to begin.

What say you?


----------



## martingreg3 (Feb 15, 2007)

What is wrong with BLUE ????
RED generally means DANGER....


----------



## Koroshiya (Oct 26, 2006)

Danger, as in, "What out, this machine is wicked."


----------



## martingreg3 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Koroshiya,
Your comment:

Danger, as in, "What out, this machine is wicked."

yes quite good, but I was thinking more on the lines of:

Red light 1: "What out:, Two of your four CPU cores of your 64 bit machine at $US 150.00 per core have just melted, expect a performance reduction."

Red light 2: "What out, 63 of the 64 heads on your 800 Gigabyte SATA drive have now crashed, converting to FAT 16".

Red light 3: "What out, SATA DVD Laser overdrive failure, please place heavy duty safety label over hole in casing and return to manufacturers."

Red light 1-4: "What all out, This machine is not only extremely wicked, but is definately going to hell in a box, the original one."


All blue - blue skies are here again...
.
I will try and get some data on the case for you he is in the trade.


----------

